# [SOLVED] I can't log on to my XP user account.



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

It says: "The system cannot log on now because the domain DAMAIN_NAME is not available.:banghead: I also tryed the F8 thing at the start-up but it opens me a boot meny not the one with safe mode and other stuff. What do I need to do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*



> The system cannot log on now because the domain DAMAIN_NAME is not available


Is this a _work_ computer? Is it part of a *Domain*? If you are a part of a *Domain*, your credentials must be confirmed by the Domain Controller. You should contact your Domain Administrator IT dept for help. 
At the log in screen there are 3 lines; *User Name, Password, and Log On To *(Domain). If this is not a work computer, and/or you know the local Built in *Administrators Password* for the computer, then in the *Log On To *line take the drop down arrow and choose *[computername] (This Computer) *Then in the user field type in *Administrator*, and then type in the built in local *administrator password*. Once logged in, you can leave the Domain and change it to Workgroup in the Computer Name setting. If this is not a work computer that is part of a Domain.


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

I don't really understand what to do. This is my home computer and I have no admin pass there is only one user on it and I cant acces it, so where exactly do I type and what?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*



> At the log in screen there are 3 lines; *User Name, Password, and Log On to (*Domain) on this line choose the drop down menu and choose *[computername] (This Computer)*


Then put in your user name and your password.


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

I don't have that kind of log in screen.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

Press *CTRL+ALT+DEl *3 times fast at this screen to get the other login screen.


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

Done that and I only have 2 lines *USER NAME and PASSWORD*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

There is a drop down arrow *Options* that should give you *Log On To* line. If you still have problems, post a picture.


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

Try typing your computer name \username and then your password. 

ie. BatComputer\Legit


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

*Options* just gives me shut down option..


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*



Legit said:


> Try typing your computer name \username and then your password.
> 
> ie. BatComputer\Legit


"The system cannot log you on now because the domain is not available"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

Restart the computer and press *F8*. Go to the *Advanced Boot menu *and choose *Safe Mode with Networking*. Boot in to the built in Administrators account, if you did not set a password, leave it blank. Or your User account (if it is an admin user) Once booted in, right click* My Computer/Properties/Computer Name/Change*. Make sure *Workgroup *is selected and not *Domain. *


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

Any other way to reach that *Advanced boot menu* because when i press F8 i get this....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

press F5


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

I menaged to access safe mode with networking, but still can't log on, again the same thing. domain .... is not available


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

Someone has logged onto your computer and locked you out. Your only option is a Repair Install or a *Format *and Fresh *install. *


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*



spunk.funk said:


> Someone has logged onto your computer and locked you out. Your only option is a Repair Install or a *Format *and Fresh *install. *



I was going to mention that also. That is a rotten thing to do. I would interrogate some people that might use the computer as well. Get them to confess the truth.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

Have you had this pc since new? If not how long have you had it? Do you have a Windows XP disk as booting to cd and choosing second "R" option and running repair is about all you can do.


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*

I have this one for 2 years. I have cd but it seems to be damaged and cannot copy some stuff, so i'll be very grateful if you can send me a link of good xp sp3 torrent or something like that


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*



JackBauer_24 said:


> I was going to mention that also. That is a rotten thing to do. I would interrogate some people that might use the computer as well. Get them to confess the truth.


 Hahaha, I am the only person who uses that computer, I don't count my 8 years old brother and my technological-handicapped mother..... so it just f***** itself


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I can't log on to my XP user account.*



> send me a link of good xp sp3 torrent


There is no legal _Free_ version of Windows. Torrents are considered pirated software TSF does not support and we cannot assist you with that. 
Boot off of the Windows Disc Or download the Recovery Console ISO. Burn it to CD with IMGBurn Boot off of the CD and get to the Recovery Console. Here type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. The Check Disk utility will try and fix any file errors.


----------

